# New Departure / Corbin Hourglass Hub Conspiracy



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 3, 2019)

Just wanted to put a bug in your collective ear. 
Nearly identical pair of hubs here, conical washers & races, hourglass form.

I’ve read the Corbin variation stamp often goes unnoticed but if you look closely the Corbin text runs horizontally across the middle of the shell.

I’m “gearing up” to do a front hub specific ID thread so we can get all the weird variations posted together of the 1,000+ different pre-33’ front hubs out there but these two have likely caused a lot of confusion. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2019)

Jesse.  Don't forget the Colson hourglass with no markings whatsoever. Hubs/rims came on a 1933 Colson Flyer with an oiler-free ND rear.  Early clincher 26" rims.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 3, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Jesse.  Don't forget the Colson hourglass with no markings whatsoever. Hub came laced up on a 1933 Colson Flyer with an oiler-free ND rear and early clincher 26er rims.
> View attachment 1073092





Your thinking is that Colson produced this oversized hourglass hub? Have they talked about that in any lit you've seen?


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2019)

No I am not saying  Colson made it unless some advertising history can say so.  It seems 20's & 30's Colsons' ran them.  So many metal parts jobbers back then could have supplied it to Colson.  Note the sharp flange edges.  I will post some exact measurements later which may help..skp


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2019)

I’ve heard of a Columbia specific hourglass type hub that adds to the confusion.
When did the little Oiler port clips show up on the New Departure type?
Or was that feature always available, and just a deluxe vs standard type of thing?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’ve heard of a Columbia specific hourglass type hub that adds to the confusion.
> When did the little Oiler port clips show up on the New Departure type?
> Or was that feature always available, and just a deluxe vs standard type of thing?



Edited: reference this thread:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/question-about-new-departure-model-m-hubs.133489/


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2019)

It looks like the oiling port was added in 1918 and phased out in 1930.

Good intel, for building a period correct wheel set.
Huge thanks to @Gary Mc for the astounding research project.
When they make the Cabe, Hall of Fame, you’ll definitely get my vote.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 3, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like the oiling port was added in 1918 and phased out in 1930.View attachment 1073129Good intel, for building a period correct wheel set.
> Huge thanks to @Gary Mc for the astounding research project.
> When they make the Cabe, Hall of Fame, you’ll definitely get my vote.




Niiicee- this debunks one of my theories regarding the conical washers / races. In this hub we have concurrently: Model M stamp / hourglass shape / flat races / washers 

mmmmm sexy information....


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 3, 2019)

how much for the above hub ? any chance you have three ? oiler port desired but not a deal breaker ,thanks


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 7, 2019)

@olderthandirt  which hub are you referring to?


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 7, 2019)

the m model front hub


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 7, 2019)

if i can find one real nice  m hub i would be thrilled  looking to match up with an early coaster brake <cast arm corbin > also  the pedals which use the white rubber inserts is anyone reproducing these ? this bike has them but the rubbers are very soft and sticky   ,  i need some pieces ,a headbadge to complete this ride it has a trophy fork ,i do not know how to pinpoint the exact year  ??????????? i read that the serial number was no help in this year range and i did not get a head badge to glean an exact year and model from but i think its right about the toc   ,argguh !, any help you may lend to me will be cherished and most appreciated as i am staring into the dark abyss of ignorance !


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 8, 2019)

@olderthandirt send me a PM, this particular Model M is sold but I have others and I also have a large variety of early coasters. 
I can help you get on track.


----------



## Xcelsior (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Xcelsior (Oct 13, 2019)

No visible markings.  Curvature to the bearing flange.  ??


----------



## SKPC (Sep 2, 2020)

One more _unmarked _hourglass front hub.  Axle may have been replaced. Bar stock/no race insert. Originally Nickel plated. 32h.  Notice heavy chamfering (countersinking) of the interior spoke holes.  Most hub makers don't do this extra step even today.  It makes stronger the hub/spoke connection from what I understand...


----------



## SKPC (May 5, 2022)

Back to the Hourglass hubs.   This one was on an early 20's machine matched with the "A" rear ND hub, but has no markings, no nada.  Some, if many, have no markings and no oiler.  Who else besides ND & Corbin may have been making them?  Were ND's seen often with no markings? The smooth/rounded vs the squared-off spoke flanges are telling..


----------



## oddball (May 6, 2022)

Other one I can think of is Atherton, but would make sense an ND model A would go with an M


----------



## dasberger (May 6, 2022)

This one has no markings or port...  Appears  to be NOS


----------



## srfndoc (May 6, 2022)

Colson specific has the curvature to the bearing flange as shown above by @Xcelsior.  Another few photos:


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 1, 2022)

Jesse,

 I have a 34 Dayton with the same front hub with no markings. Atherton perhaps? 

They also appeared to be spec with Musselman front hub with the oval turned bead in the center. 

Curious if Brant has a Dayton with the same hourglass non oil port hub with no stamp?


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 1, 2022)

I believe this is a Columbia hub made by Westfield (came on my green triple drops) :


----------

